# Muskingum River



## Ksunami (Sep 9, 2009)

First post on here. Lots of great information on these forums, so first off thanks. Me and buddies really got the catfishing bug these last few months and we usually try a different spot every week. In the last few weeks we've gone to Scioto, Griggs, Apple Valley Lake, Knox Lake and Alum creek. 

We are heading to Muskingum River Wed night for an all nighter and wondering on some good spots for bank fishing? There are usually 3-4 of us and we aren't very familiar with this river. I've found what looks to be some good spots on Google Earth, but not sure. Probably heading to the Dresden area since I live in Howard.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have my best luck south of Zanesville.There are plenty of bank spots along rt 60


----------



## Ksunami (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Joey. We may try that area out first then.


----------



## Ksunami (Sep 9, 2009)

Skunked hard last night. Went across the river instead of staying on 60 and found nice spot. Lots of trash there, so I imagine it is fished pretty hard. We ended up staying there from 5-midnight with no hits. Fishing with cut blue gill, shrimp and liver. Hit Walmart to get some more lamp fuel and thought we would try down by the spillway but couldn't find a nice bank spot. I can't believe how many no trespassing signs are on the river.

Decided to hit Dillon State park and fished off the marina docks. Buddy got a 3-4 pound channel. Left at 4am. Not a lot of luck this year for us on the rivers.


----------

